# E-System 1511 Driver issues



## mirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm hoping some 1 can help me. i recently formated my E-system 1511 laptop.
using the supplyes o/s cd. this was great all went ok.

now its booted up and i have no internet :S
i have managed to find the network drivers so i can get the laptop online with a network cable and ive run all the windows updates.

my issue is i cant get the wifi work and i use this function alot.

i have lokked in decice manager i get in yellow so i presumne are erros.

Other Devices:
network controler
SM Bus
Video Conroller

i have looked on the tech guys website and downloaded all thr drivers and installed them still not working.. i have looked on google for the last 5 hours typing in and looking at every site i come across.

the light on the front of the laptop for wifi is lit up.
but when i search for a conection it cant find any thing..
( yes the wifi is on as my DEll laptop conects fine )

when i go to add new hardware or when i select it when laptop reboots it says found new hard ware but it cant install it. ive dried the look on CD & online.. ive removed the items in decice manager rebooted and they come back still with no wifi...

any help on this issue would be awsome as i am now at a lost end.. ive even asked a few friends and where stumped.. even tryed driver scanner program to check them comes back with all drivers ok and uptodate.

any help be great

best regards
Martin


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go to the Device Properties and post the Hardware ID for the unknown devices.

Below is a guide to help find Drivers.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is your harware list from the techguys
http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={516c0f1d-b73e-469a-9cba-66c2251f5ea9}&CatID={18d1f619-f926-4785-8e18-3164366982f2}

Go here for your chipset that will take care of the sm bus. reboot after and install the rest of your drivers.
http://www.sis.com/support/support_prodid.htm

Install the video driver from the techguys.

Here is your wireless driver.
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=131&prod_no=112

Use your laptop for the sis chipset idenifier


----------



## mirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,
Thank you fr the replys,
i will try these as soon as i get home from work tonight.

cheers

Martin


----------

